
High Performance Web Sites: Crockford, webhosting, online dating, JSON, alert - twampss
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2009/12/10/crockford-alert/
======
jeremyw
Genius. I love the moment of brain-freeze: Wait, how do I remove the .. I
can't .. oh!

------
nym
Crockford is such a lovable asshole.

~~~
mnemonik
Crockford is not the asshole at all in this situation! He kindly has written a
json encoder/decoder and given it away for free (and is basically the reason
why json is popular today) and these online booty call assholes (note that
they are the assholes in this situation) are paying him back by putting all
the load on his servers while they reap the benefits of his hard work.

Edit: Maybe I'm overreacting to your comment, but this stuff just makes me
angry.

~~~
nym
Don't take it so seriously, I think Crockford is awesome, and has every right
to include an alert into his script. I'm just sore from all those times JSLint
hurt my feelings _sniff sniff_

------
alecco
I admire Crockford, but couldn't he just block by HTTP referrer with a simple
.htaccess file?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
You have to admit that Crockford's method is more fun.

~~~
iamwil
And more people learn their lesson.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
And a single, one-time fix takes care of everyone.

~~~
bumblebird

      <script>
       oldalert = window.alert;
       window.alert = function() {};
      </script>
      <script src="http://json.org/json.js"></script>
      <script>
       window.alert = oldalert;
      </script>

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Heh. I didn't know you could do that.

~~~
ionfish
That's how jQuery.noConflict() works.

[http://github.com/jquery/jquery/blob/master/src/core.js#L333...](http://github.com/jquery/jquery/blob/master/src/core.js#L333-341)

